# A Merry Christmas Rescue Story/LONG



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are always sharing all the sad Rescue stories with you, so I thought a Happy one that will touch your heart would be good to share.
The events I am sharing all started last week on Thursday with a call from a lady needing to surrender her 3 y.o. Maltese girl due to health problems and she felt she could not care for her anymore.
I had to find a foster for this little 4lb girl and on Friday, Jeanne Haley one of our AMA show ladies volunteered to take her on. She lives in the same area as the dog being surrendered.
On Saturday, I got a call from my sister telling me about a lady she just met that had lost her 18 y.o. Maltipoo in June. When she saw my sisters Maltese she asked if she knew anyone who had Maltese Rescues. 
My sister called me and I sent the lady our adoption contact. She sent it right back to me. My sister and this lady live in the same area as Jeanne.
I called her and told her we would be getting this little girl on Sunday and would send her pictures as soon as we got them.
On the adoption contract one of the questions is where they got any previous dogs that they owned. She stated that the little Maltipoo had been her daughters and in 1997,her daughter had been killed in a car wreck by a drunk driver. The little dogs name was Lil Bit and she was a part of their daughter that made it so hard to lose this little dog. 
So she wasnt sure she was ready to get another dog, but would like to see the pictures and hear what the little girl was like.
Sunday Jeanne picked up the little girl and she is darling and happy and friendly and so much so that she said we had to place her fast or her husband wanted to keep this sweet girl. LOL
So Monday Jeanne sends me the pictures of her and I send them on to the lady thinking of adopting her. I send the pictures and let her know that the little girls name is Cassie.
I get an immediate email back, with the lady saying she is shaking and in shock and can she please have this little girl...Her daughter that was killed in the care wreck 15 yrs previous had the same name, Cassie.
Coincidence?? I think Angels where at work on this one.
I had to cry over this one right along with her. So on Tuesday, she met Jeanne and adopted this little Cassie girl and I believe it is giving her back a little bit of her daughter. 
We have all been so touched by this story and its happy ending.
She sleeps on her new Mom's neck at night like she has always belonged and is so well loved already.
The new Mom said this little girl has made her whole year and the years to come so happy to look forward to.
Here is: Cassie


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a wonderful, wonderful story! Add me to the 'tissue group!'


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a wonderful story and yes, it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

That adoption story could not be more perfect! Thank you for sharing this Edie! I know that you have to endure so much in the vital role you play for AMA, and I am so happy to hear of moments like this because it provides you with PROOF that what you do makes a world of difference. You, your sister, Jeanne, Cassie's previous owner, and AMA have all had a hand in literally bringing pure joy to another person's life. I am so happy for Cassie and her new mommy!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Omg, what a story! It brought tears to my eyes too. Cassie is such a pretty girl, it's stories likes these that really makes me believe that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a wonderful story :crying:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a wonderful story.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Speechless...I do believe in reincarnation...wow!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:crying:OMG that is the most wonderful story I have heard in ages. Gotta love Angels in action !♥♥♥


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pregnant or not that one filled the eyes! What a beautiful story......one that could have only been fate! My heart goes out to the women who has endured so much loss only to be blessed with this piece of Joy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a wonderful, touching story. When I read the part about Cassie being the name of the lady's daughter, I had tears in my eyes. I'm so happy for little Cassie and her new mom. Great job as always, Edie!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got chills when I read the daughter's name. That little Maltese will be so loved. What a wonderful story.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Awhh, Edie, what a wonderful and tearing story. I got tears when I read the part about the daughter's name being Cassie. And I agree that Angels were at work here. It seems like it was just meant to be. 

What a fabulous forever home for little Cassie and what a wonderful gift for her new forever Mom.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Who said that "humpty dumpty could not be put back together again?" 
Humanly speaking it is impossible but w/God all things are possible!
Thank you Edie & all who are the heart, hands & feet of stories such as this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Okay, pass the Kleenex over my way. Tears filling my eyes. What an amazing story, just in time for the holidays. It's just so amazing with all the stars aligned in the right place, at the right time. Kismet. :tender: I'm so happy for all involved and though I gather the person who surrendered Cassie won't know this, but how glad she would be about this match considering she was too ill to keep her. AMA, Cassie and her new family are all blessed for this holiday season. Thanks for sharing it Edie. I think AMA should enter it into one of those "tell your rescue's story" contests to win $$ for AMA to help others like Cassie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a great story with such a happy ending. I have goose bumps all over my arms and my heart is just welling up with happiness. 

Thanks for sharing and bless you and all the others that make such happy endings for such precious fur babies.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Post Script: I did call the lady that surrendered Cassie and shared this adoption story with her. She was very happy and pleased that she was adopted so fast and to such a loving home. So her heart is at peace too.


----------

